# black wallnut platter fromk twigman



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2014)

I didn't see this box in my breezeway till this morning . its a beutifull black walnut live edge platter from john twigman. stunning work there john. pics don't do this piece justice . if anyone wants a quality hand hewd bowl or platter twigs your man. great work my friend. thanks so much . duck

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2014)

NICE bowl John.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2014)

Without question, heirloom quality! Chuck


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 22, 2014)

glad it arrived ok and that you like it


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 22, 2014)

Twig Man said:


> glad it arrived ok and that you like it


 its awesome john


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2014)

That looks as finished as something off the lathe John. Outstanding work.


----------

